# Hi from Tennessee



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and to mouse breeding so forgive me if I end up asking a lot of really silly questions! Currently I have 7 mice ... 5 females and 2 males. They are primarily pets but I have always been fascinated with genetics and have wanted to breed them for some time!! I found 2 satins at a pet store recently and decided to go for it (one silver and one orange). Finally I have the space and the time to do so. Anyway... I'm looking forward to trolling through the forums and learning from all the masters here!!!! Thanks in advance!!!!

Pet
Chattanooga, TN


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

